# Sci Fi Trivia!



## dwndrgn (Feb 1, 2004)

I'll ask a question and the person who gets it correct will then have to ask another question and so on...

Question #1:  What is the name of the small furry pests that kept multiplying on the original Star Trek series?

(I wanted to start with an easy one to get things going - so no complaints!)


----------



## Aeolus14Umbra (Feb 1, 2004)

A: Tribbles.

Question #2: In "Lost In Space", what is the name Penny gives her space-monkey pet?


----------



## SDNess (Feb 1, 2004)

Blawp.

3. In Star Wars, what planet is blown up by Darth Vader in Episode IV?


----------



## Foxbat (Feb 1, 2004)

Alderan

4. Who or what is Algernon in the novel 'Flowers For Agernon'


----------



## littlemissattitude (Feb 1, 2004)

Wasn't Algernon a lab rat?

Q. (in case I was correct; it's been a long time since I've read the story or seen the film)
Why was the character "Checkov" in the original "Star Trek" series introduced?


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Feb 2, 2004)

Algernon was a lab rat/mouse, indeed. 

I guess Chekhov was introduced into the series to depict a future where the human race was more at peace with itself and the Cold War was over?


In case I'm right, hmmm....OK, here's a Doctor Who question: Which of the good Doctor's many companions was also a Time Lord? Give her full name for extra admiration and kudos.


----------



## Aeolus14Umbra (Feb 2, 2004)

BZZZZZZZZZZZT!!!!!!!!! INCORRECT ANSWER, SDNess!!!!!

Question #2: In "Lost In Space", what is the name Penny gives her space-monkey pet?

CORRECT ANSWER: Debbie. (But Will calls it her "Bloop" or "Gloop" or something coz of the stupid sound it makes! Ha ha...)

Anyhow, never mind, back to the SHOW!....


----------



## Foxbat (Feb 2, 2004)

> In case I'm right, hmmm....OK, here's a Doctor Who question: Which of the good Doctor's many companions was also a Time Lord? Give her full name for extra admiration and kudos


That would be Romana. Unfortunately that's all I know so no gold star for me  

What book does Montag decide to become in Farenheit 451?


----------



## AVON (Feb 2, 2004)

Can't remember the answer to your "Farenheit 451" question "Foxbat".

However, to give the "DOCTOR'S" Time Lady Companion, her full title - is *ROMANADVORTRELUNDAR* - So, I guess I win a prise???


----------



## littlemissattitude (Feb 2, 2004)

knivesout said:
			
		

> Algernon was a lab rat/mouse, indeed.
> 
> I guess Chekhov was introduced into the series to depict a future where the human race was more at peace with itself and the Cold War was over?
> 
> ...


Actually, knivesout, Chekhov (yeah, I know I misspelled it before) was introduced mostly to bring in younger, more female viewers.  At the time, "The Monkees" was really getting popular, and the producers of "Star Trek", in all of their wisdom p) decided that they needed a younger, better-looking character - preferably with long hair and an accent - to get the little girls to watch.  I think the settled on having him be Russian so that they could do that _and _show that they were post-Cold War as well.  But from everything I've ever read, it was mostly the get the young-female demographic motivation which was the biggest consideration.

And, sorry, I don't know the answer to your Doctor Who question.  My friend who adores Doctor Who would know, I imagine.


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Feb 3, 2004)

A gold star to Avon! Snce littlemiss cleared up the Chekhov question, we still need an answer to the Fahrenfeit 451 question...


----------



## Aeolus14Umbra (Feb 3, 2004)

> What book does Montag decide to become in Farenheit 451?


A) Poe's "Tales of Mystery & Imagination".

OK you monkeys...In *Earth vs The Flying Saucers*, what planet have the flying saucers come from??


----------



## Aeolus14Umbra (Feb 5, 2004)

No takers?

ANSWER: Dunno. It was never mentioned!   (Sorry, it was a trick question!)

Here's a simpler one:

Q: What kills Godzilla in the original 1954 movie?


----------



## dwndrgn (Feb 5, 2004)

Aeolus14Umbra said:
			
		

> No takers?
> 
> ANSWER: Dunno. It was never mentioned!  (Sorry, it was a trick question!)


Sneaky!!


----------



## Marianne (Feb 5, 2004)

Q: What kills Godzilla in the original 1954 movie?



A broken heart?


----------



## Aeolus14Umbra (Feb 5, 2004)

Close enough. Your question, Marianne!


----------



## Marianne (Feb 5, 2004)

You are all so smart, I don't think I can stump ya!



Okay, since I am a writer...

Why did Mary Shelly write Frankenstein? (This may fall into horror category)


----------



## dwndrgn (Feb 5, 2004)

Wild guess:  To protest using human bodies for science?


----------



## Marianne (Feb 5, 2004)

Nope...nothing that political.


----------



## littlemissattitude (Feb 6, 2004)

It was part of challenge to write a frightening story, wasn't it?  I can't remember the others who were involved, but it was a little friendly contest to pass the time, as I recall.

I'll wait until we learn if I'm correct before I post another question.


----------



## Marianne (Feb 6, 2004)

You are correct....her famous husband, Percy Shelly, Byron and a few others used to vacation in Italy(I think) and this was a challenge they cooked up.  Mary was the only one that I can remember that actually finished the project.


----------



## dwndrgn (Feb 6, 2004)

Now that you mention it, I do recall hearing something about this in school eons ago.  I never would have guessed it though - it was buried too deep!  Ok, LittleMiss, your turn!


----------



## littlemissattitude (Feb 6, 2004)

Hmmmm....let's see.  If you've seen this movie, this one should be easy:

In the original "Invaders From Mars" what part of the body did one have to look at for evidence that a person had fallen under the Martians' influence?


----------



## dwndrgn (Feb 7, 2004)

I haven't seen it but I'll guess.   The eyes?


----------



## Marianne (Feb 7, 2004)

Oh! Oh! I know this one...in fact, I was going to ask it    It is the back of the neck, where they stuck the needle of the machine in that took over their minds...my all time fav as a kid was this one.  I watched it a hundred times.


Okay...I need a few minutes to think of a question


----------



## Marianne (Feb 7, 2004)

In Connie Willis' To Say Nothing of the Dog the protag travels back to Victorian England.  What animal does he discover there that had become extinct by his time...a lucky guess will nail this one.


----------



## littlemissattitude (Feb 7, 2004)

Marianne said:
			
		

> Oh! Oh! I know this one...in fact, I was going to ask it  It is the back of the neck, where they stuck the needle of the machine in that took over their minds...my all time fav as a kid was this one. I watched it a hundred times.


I've probably seen it close to that many times myself.  When I was growing up in southern California, one of the local stations showed it at least once a month, I think.  That and "The Day the Earth Stood Still", which is my favorite.  Still "Invaders From Mars" comes in a close second.

Oh, and I don't have any idea what the answer to your question, Marianne, so I'll leave the field to the others.


----------



## dwndrgn (Feb 7, 2004)

Marianne said:
			
		

> In Connie Willis' To Say Nothing of the Dog the protag travels back to Victorian England. What animal does he discover there that had become extinct by his time...a lucky guess will nail this one.


Another guess...The Dodo?


----------



## Marianne (Feb 7, 2004)

there is a hint in the trivia question itself...but to make it easier, it is a common domestic animal


----------



## dwndrgn (Feb 8, 2004)

A  dog?


----------



## Marianne (Feb 8, 2004)

The answer is a cat....two hundred years from now cats are extinct.  One is brought to the future inadvertently and our hero has to return it...sorry if it was so obscure.  Connie Willis is a great writer.  I highly recomend this book.

I can't think of a scifi question, so someone else take a turn


----------



## dwndrgn (Feb 8, 2004)

Ok here's a fun one:

In Adams' Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy, what race's poetry was so bad it was apt to make your ears bleed?


----------



## Marianne (Feb 9, 2004)

grrrr damn my memory...it was the creature in charge of the ship that Ford finds himself on when he escapes earth.  I don't have my books here so I can't look it up....rats! I will have to do an internet search.


----------



## Aeolus14Umbra (Feb 9, 2004)

I don't have the foggiest... But Marianne, I like your avatar pic! A cat and a tankard of beer! heh... My cat likes curling up on my lap when I'm getting drunk...ha...


----------



## Foxbat (Feb 9, 2004)

That would be Vogon poetry. I like it  

In The Time Machine by H. G. Wells - the name of the subterranean creatures in Earth's future?


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Feb 9, 2004)

Morlocks.


Nasty folk, indeed. 

OK, another question...hmmm...

This should be easy: what Sf story by which writer was the movie Total Recall based on?


----------



## dwndrgn (Feb 9, 2004)

Phillip K. Dick - We Can Remember it for you Wholesale.

In a similar vein:

Arnold Schwartzenegger starred in another sci fi flick (earlier than Total Recall) based upon a novel that shares the same name as the movie.  What novel and author?  I just realized that this may be a couple of movies.  A hint, Richard Dawson also starred in the same movie.


----------



## Marianne (Feb 9, 2004)

The Running Man by Stephen King


----------



## Marianne (Feb 9, 2004)

can't think of one....sorry


----------



## dwndrgn (Feb 9, 2004)

Ok, I'll go.

What celebrated sci fi author is credited with the invention of satellite communications?


----------



## littlemissattitude (Feb 9, 2004)

That would be Arthur C. Clarke.  (Finally, one I know.)

Give me a few to think of a good question.


----------



## littlemissattitude (Feb 9, 2004)

Edward G. Robinson was best known for playing gangsters in the movies.  But, his last role was in a science fiction film.  What is the name of the film?


----------



## Foxbat (Feb 9, 2004)

Soylent Green - Robinson's 101st film.

Also starred Charlton Heston who went on to make The Omega Man. what is the title  of the book on which this film was based?


----------



## littlemissattitude (Feb 9, 2004)

"I Am Legend", by Richard Matheson

What is the name of the first film made based on this book, and who starred in it?


----------



## Marianne (Feb 9, 2004)

Destry Rides Again?  j/k


----------



## Aeolus14Umbra (Feb 10, 2004)

"The Last Man On Earth", starring Vincent Price.

Vincent Price appears on what famous '70s record by what famous '70s rock'n'roller?? (HINT: snakes, chickens & spiders!!!)


----------



## Marianne (Feb 10, 2004)

beats me....you've left the realm of science fiction...didn't ozzie bite the heads off of chickens?


----------



## Foxbat (Feb 10, 2004)

Alice Cooper's 'Welcome To My Nightmare' 

The name of a 1970s SciFi film starring Bruce Dern, 3 small robots and a spaceship full of plants?


----------



## dwndrgn (Feb 10, 2004)

Marianne said:
			
		

> beats me....you've left the realm of science fiction...didn't ozzie bite the heads off of chickens?


He bit the head off of a bat.


----------



## Marianne (Feb 10, 2004)

Alice or Ozzie???



The movie was Silent Running...I loved the robots, Huey, Dewey and Louie...the sound track was sung bb Joan Baez.


----------



## dwndrgn (Feb 10, 2004)

Foxbat said:
			
		

> Alice Cooper's 'Welcome To My Nightmare'
> 
> The name of a 1970s SciFi film starring Bruce Dern, 3 small robots and a spaceship full of plants?


Silent Running

What is the name of an 80's sci fi flick directed by Paul Verhoeven with the tagline, "Part machine, part human, all cop."?


----------



## littlemissattitude (Feb 10, 2004)

Ozzy bit the head off a bat, and had to undergo rabies injections for all his trouble.  He claims that he thought it was a toy when he did it.

As far as I know, Alice never bit the head off anything.  Too busy playing golf. 

And, to get back on topic, I'd guess "RoboCop."  But it's just a guess, so I'll wait for confirmation before I post a question.


----------



## Aeolus14Umbra (Feb 10, 2004)

> As far as I know, Alice never bit the head off anything. Too busy playing golf.


Ha ha, very true..."Love It To Death" is one helluva album, tho'...

Hurry up! I gotta question!!!


----------



## littlemissattitude (Feb 11, 2004)

Okay.  What science fiction writer is sometimes given credit for inventing the water bed?


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Feb 11, 2004)

I'm guessing Robert Heinlein.


----------



## littlemissattitude (Feb 11, 2004)

knivesout said:
			
		

> I'm guessing Robert Heinlein.


Absolutely correct, knivesout.   Your turn.


----------



## Marianne (Feb 12, 2004)

looks like DD and I posted Silent Running at the same time...I got bumped out of the game  That's okay, I am better at the answers than I am at coming up with the questions.


----------



## dwndrgn (Feb 12, 2004)

Sorry Marianne!  I didn't mean to cut in line!


----------



## Marianne (Feb 12, 2004)

NP-so knivesout....where is the question??


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Feb 13, 2004)

Yes, yes. Here you go:


Identify the SF writer who said this: '90% of everything is crap.', upon being asked why so much of SF was so bad. The statement has since been named after him.


----------



## Marianne (Feb 13, 2004)

This is a guess.... Ben Bova


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Feb 13, 2004)

Nope. Think 60s...


----------



## Aeolus14Umbra (Feb 13, 2004)

No idea, Knivesout. Said in the '60s, huh? Still plenty of relevance today!!!


----------



## Marianne (Feb 13, 2004)

Phillip K. Dick


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Feb 14, 2004)

OK two more guesses and then I shall reveal all.


----------



## Marianne (Feb 14, 2004)

Robert Heinlin


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Feb 15, 2004)

One last guess anyone?


----------



## dwndrgn (Feb 15, 2004)

Harry Harrison


----------



## Marianne (Feb 15, 2004)

Bradbury


----------



## Foxbat (Feb 15, 2004)

Moorcock?


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Feb 16, 2004)

Theodore Sturgeon.  Link: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sturgeon%27s_Law


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Feb 16, 2004)

This one should be easier: Who or what is Deep Thought?


----------



## dwndrgn (Feb 16, 2004)

The supercomputer that computed the answer to life, the universe and everything.


For the next question: What was the answer?


----------



## Foxbat (Feb 16, 2004)

42

Staying with Douglas Adams: What was the last translated message sent by the Dolphins before the Earth was blown up?


----------



## Marianne (Feb 16, 2004)

So long and thanks for all the fish!  My sentiments exactly...thank you, thank you, thank you.


----------



## Marianne (Feb 16, 2004)

someone elso go.....I am terrible at thinking up questions


----------



## dwndrgn (Feb 16, 2004)

Throwing in some fantasy...

What is it called when all the Ents gather together to discuss serious issues?


----------



## Marianne (Feb 16, 2004)

dwndrgn said:
			
		

> Throwing in some fantasy...
> 
> What is it called when all the Ents gather together to discuss serious issues?


Entmoot....though, I have to admit, I looked it up....I was racking my brain...I should know this, I should know this....but I am glad you mentioned fantasy.........

What does the Lady Sybil raise(of Pratchett fame)


----------



## Aeolus14Umbra (Feb 17, 2004)

> _What is it called when all the Ents gather together to discuss serious issues?_


A: The Ent Commission??



> What does the Lady Sybil raise(of Pratchett fame)


A: Sir Lancelot's lance???


----------



## dwndrgn (Feb 17, 2004)

Isn't it some type of flower?  Sheesh.  I should know this.  Put me out of my misery Maryanne!


----------



## Marianne (Feb 17, 2004)

dwndrgn said:
			
		

> Isn't it some type of flower? Sheesh. I should know this. Put me out of my misery Maryanne!


I am disappointed in you, DD.  You of all people should know the answer to this....it is a critter and I will repeat the question for all who might have missed it.

What does the Lady Sybil raise(of Pratchett fame)  The now, Mrs. Vimes


----------



## dwndrgn (Feb 17, 2004)

I'm disappointed in me myself!  I'm going to  have to go home and re-read 'Night Watch' as I suspect that is where I can find out what she raises.  Of course, if it isn't, I'll still enjoy reading it anyway!


----------



## Marianne (Feb 19, 2004)

dwndrgn said:
			
		

> I'm disappointed in me myself! I'm going to have to go home and re-read 'Night Watch' as I suspect that is where I can find out what she raises. Of course, if it isn't, I'll still enjoy reading it anyway!


 
Okay............here's the answer.....


Dragons!

Where are all the Terry Pratchett fans?

Okay, someone else ask a question....


----------



## dwndrgn (Feb 19, 2004)

Wow.  That doesn't even sound remotely familiar...sheesh.  I really need to re-read that one.  Unfortunately that is one that I don't have at home, even though I thought I did.  Oh well.

Here's an interesting one...In Dune (the novel not the movie) what two items are placed on opposite walls in the Atriedes' dining room on Arrakis ?


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Feb 20, 2004)

One was the head of a bull and the other...ahhh....sorry, drawing a blank.


----------



## dwndrgn (Feb 20, 2004)

Anyone have the second part of the answer?


----------



## littlemissattitude (Feb 20, 2004)

No.  I clearly recall reading this part, when they were moving in, but I can't remember what it is.


----------



## dwndrgn (Feb 20, 2004)

Ok, the answer is a portrait of the Duke's father and the head of the bull that killed him (including the blood specially preserved on the horns).  

New question:

In Quantum Leap, the tv series, what was the holograph's name?


----------



## Marianne (Feb 23, 2004)

dwndrgn said:
			
		

> Ok, the answer is a portrait of the Duke's father and the head of the bull that killed him (including the blood specially preserved on the horns).
> 
> New question:
> 
> In Quantum Leap, the tv series, what was the holograph's name?


Iggy was the computer.  The holograph was played by Dean Stockwell and his name was....aaaargggghhhhh!!!!!!!


----------



## dwndrgn (Feb 24, 2004)

Dean Stockwell's character's name was...Al.  Ok, Marianne, you got bonus points for extra information - so the next question is yours.


----------



## Marianne (Feb 24, 2004)

dwndrgn said:
			
		

> Dean Stockwell's character's name was...Al. Ok, Marianne, you got bonus points for extra information - so the next question is yours.


*slaps forehead* Al!! Of course!   Okay here is a really really easy one.....and if ya'all don't hear from me for a few days, we are expecting big snow here soon...and the power always goes off, so carry on without me.

Little Shop of Horrors...what was Audry's little buddy's name??


----------



## littlemissattitude (Feb 24, 2004)

Marianne said:
			
		

> *slaps forehead* Al!! Of course! Okay here is a really really easy one.....and if ya'all don't hear from me for a few days, we are expecting big snow here soon...and the power always goes off, so carry on without me.
> 
> Little Shop of Horrors...what was Audry's little buddy's name??


I'm not quite sure what you mean by "little buddy".  Were you referring to Seymour?


----------



## Marianne (Feb 25, 2004)

littlemissattitude said:
			
		

> I'm not quite sure what you mean by "little buddy". Were you referring to Seymour?


 
That's the one! WTG lil Miss.  Your turn for a question


----------



## littlemissattitude (Feb 25, 2004)

During the run of "Star Trek", Leonard Nimoy owned - and lent his name to - a side business that had nothing to do with science fiction or show business.  What kind of business was it?  (This one may be a bit difficult, so five little gold stars to the person who can come up with the answer.)


----------



## Marianne (Feb 25, 2004)

littlemissattitude said:
			
		

> During the run of "Star Trek", Leonard Nimoy owned - and lent his name to - a side business that had nothing to do with science fiction or show business. What kind of business was it? (This one may be a bit difficult, so five little gold stars to the person who can come up with the answer.)


Does it count if I did a web search for the info? Do I get the gold stars?


----------



## dwndrgn (Feb 25, 2004)

I would think at least an 'E' for effort!   

I do that too when I'm frustrated because I should know the answer but don't.  This time I didn't have the time to do so.


----------



## Marianne (Feb 25, 2004)

dwndrgn said:
			
		

> I would think at least an 'E' for effort!
> 
> I do that too when I'm frustrated because I should know the answer but don't. This time I didn't have the time to do so.


I'm going to answer, then, since no one else has....He ran a pet store during the '60s.  Is that it?


----------



## littlemissattitude (Feb 26, 2004)

Marianne said:
			
		

> I'm going to answer, then, since no one else has....He ran a pet store during the '60s. Is that it?


That's it, Marianne.  And, yes, you get the stars - web searches are perfectly legal.  The only way I knew about it was that we used to drive by it all the time.  Never went in, though.  By the way, for anyone who is interested, it was called "Leonard Nimoy's Pet Pad", and was located in Canoga Park, California.  Or maybe it was officially in Chatsworth, but I don't think so.

Your question, Marianne.


----------



## Marianne (Feb 26, 2004)

I can't think of a clever one, so I will pass to someone who has a good one.


----------



## dwndrgn (Feb 27, 2004)

What original Star Trek actor had a bit part in the sci fi/horror film "Them"?

(Stole this question from Jeopardy! )


----------



## Marianne (Feb 27, 2004)

That would be Leonard again...according to the cast list he played ... Staff Sergeant (Telex operator) (uncredited)

Let's see if I can come up with a non Star Trek questions....hmmmmm...

Barrie wrot his book Peter Pan in1911.  It was based on....what????


----------



## Marianne (Mar 1, 2004)

I am leaving on my cruise today so someone else will have to ask a question....see ya'll in two weeks


----------



## dwndrgn (Mar 1, 2004)

I'm sooo jealous!  Have fun!


----------



## AVON (Mar 4, 2004)

Alright then, what links the Movie "QUATERMASS AND THE PIT" to both tv shows "BLAKE'S 7" and, "DR. WHO"???


----------



## Foxbat (Mar 4, 2004)

This is just a guess - but could it be Terry Nation?


----------



## littlemissattitude (Mar 5, 2004)

AVON said:
			
		

> Alright then, what links the Movie "QUATERMASS AND THE PIT" to both tv shows "BLAKE'S 7" and, "DR. WHO"???


No idea.  However, "Quartermass and the Pit", also known as "Five Million Miles To Earth" is one of my favorite films of all time.  Need to see that again.


----------



## Ahdkaw (Mar 11, 2004)

Well, I don't think anyones gonna get that last trivia question, so I did a bit of Googling and this is what I found:



> Quatermass and the Pit
> 
> * Date: 1958-59
> * Television Company / Broadcaster: BBC
> ...



Which, after reading all that, you'll realise, still doesn't answer the question. 

So, maybe we need the answer revealing to us by the poster who penned it. And while we're waiting for that, I'll try to come up with a sci-fi trivia question (it may either be not very good, or way too easy for this crowd). 

Let's see then, hmmm.

When The Cat meets Camille for the first time who does he see?

I would name the show in the question but that would be just giving it away, it's easy enough as it is! Plus I can't think of any hard questions that I know the answer to. Still, I tried.


----------



## dwndrgn (Mar 11, 2004)

I've obviously never seen this show as I've no clue what the answer is.  Maybe someone else will know.


----------



## littlemissattitude (Mar 12, 2004)

dwndrgn said:
			
		

> I've obviously never seen this show as I've no clue what the answer is. Maybe someone else will know.


Won't be me.


----------



## Ahdkaw (Mar 16, 2004)

Nobody has a clue? The clue is the name, which sci-fi series featured a character called The Cat? A film of the series is currently in the process of being made.


----------



## Ahdkaw (Mar 18, 2004)

> When The Cat meets Camille for the first time who does he see?


He see's himself because Camille is a pleasure-GELF, and appears to each person as their perfect partner. And after all, who else could be perfect for The Cat?

The show of course, was Red Dwarf.


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Mar 18, 2004)

Cool! I think you'll have to ask the next question too, now, Ahdkaw, since no one got this one.


----------



## Marianne (Mar 18, 2004)

I could be wrong, but I don't think Red Dwarf was run in the U.S. At least not on regular tv-maybe cable...that was a tough question  I should watch more tv, but I just can't bring myself to do it-only football and survivor...


----------



## dwndrgn (Mar 18, 2004)

BBC America shows it.  I think.  I know I've seen an episode (or at least portions of one) somewhere.


----------



## Ahdkaw (Mar 20, 2004)

There is a full listing of all showings of this truly fantastic show at http://www.reddwarf.co.uk/ just click Dwarf Tracker and pick your country and away ye go.

Okay then, to say that my question was totally pants and rather quite useless I still managed to baffle you lot!  So, I'll have to come up with an easier one to give you a fighting chance.

...phew, this could be difficult. 

Who is the resident host at the Restaurant at the End of the Universe?


----------



## Elohim is plural (Mar 23, 2004)

max quordlepleen...

who is the father of liet?
EIP


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Mar 24, 2004)

Do you mean Liet-Kynes from Dune?


----------



## Elohim is plural (Mar 25, 2004)

yes

EIP


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Mar 25, 2004)

Pardot Kynes, the Planetologist.


Assuming I'm right (I ought to be, I re-read the book a month back!!!) here's the next question:

How many kinds of Moties are there in *The Gripping Hand* and *The Mote in God's Eye *by Larry Niven and Jerry Pournelle?


----------



## Ahdkaw (Mar 25, 2004)

Obviously, your answer to my question was correct, couldn't be anyone else. Well done, El. 

Didn't know the answer to yours, but thankfully knivesout appears to have answered it, but then I don't know the answer to knivesout's question either.


----------



## dwndrgn (Mar 26, 2004)

Dang.  One I knew and knivesout beat me to it!  Story of my life...


----------



## dwndrgn (Apr 15, 2004)

Here's a fun one:

In Harry Harrison's Stainless Steel Rat stories, the SSR comes from a planet that exports what type of meat?


----------



## polymorphikos (Apr 15, 2004)

Human?


----------



## dwndrgn (Apr 15, 2004)

Nope.


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Apr 15, 2004)

Whale?


----------



## polymorphikos (Apr 15, 2004)

Rat?


----------



## dwndrgn (Apr 26, 2004)

Ok, since nobody seems to know the answer, it is porcuswine.  Moving on, here's a fantasy question for a change:

What is the name of the type of artifact that allows people from the Wheel of Time series to travel in the realm of dreams?  A hint: I've no idea how it is pronounced.


----------



## erickad71 (Apr 27, 2004)

I believe you are talking about ter'angreal.
In the paperback's there is a glossary of words with their pronunciations.


----------



## Womble (Apr 27, 2004)

Any Philip K Dick enthusiasts about??  Hmmmmmm?


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Apr 27, 2004)

Indded there are, Womble.


----------



## polymorphikos (Apr 27, 2004)

Beyond lies the Wub! Possibly the coolest creature in sci-fi.


----------



## dwndrgn (Apr 27, 2004)

erickad71 said:
			
		

> I believe you are talking about ter'angreal.
> In the paperback's there is a glossary of words with their pronunciations.


You are correct!  Your turn to ask a question.


----------



## erickad71 (Apr 27, 2004)

Another fantasy question: 

What is the name of the character in Alan Dean Foster's "Spellsinger" that wakes up in a different world?


----------



## Womble (Apr 28, 2004)

Indeed, The Wub.  A Scanner Darkly , in my opinion would have to be the most entertaining novel I've read.  The short stories are freakin' eeeeeexzcellent though!!!


----------



## Ahdkaw (Apr 28, 2004)

In Babylon 5 Season 5, Brother Theo had a doubting student, what was his name?


----------



## dwndrgn (Apr 28, 2004)

erickad71 said:
			
		

> Another fantasy question:
> 
> What is the name of the character in Alan Dean Foster's "Spellsinger" that wakes up in a different world?


Jonathan Thomas Merriweather or Jon-Tom  

I'll not ask the next question since there is another one out there posted by Adkhaw waiting for an answer.


----------



## polymorphikos (Apr 30, 2004)

Sheridan?


----------



## Ahdkaw (Apr 30, 2004)

Nope, at the time Sheridan had been dead for well over 1000 years, and is somewhat a mythical figure on this future Earth (big clue there).


----------



## Ahdkaw (Apr 30, 2004)

Okay, looks like that one has baffled you all, the answer be: Brother Michael.

Let's try another.

What is the Turing Test? (kinda sci-fi anyway )


----------



## polymorphikos (Apr 30, 2004)

The test to be given to an intellegence (for lack of a better word) to determine if it is truly independently intellegent and rational and sentient (i.e. on a par with humans). There's a reference in 2001 that HAL could take the test and pass, I think.

So what do I win?


----------



## Ahdkaw (Apr 30, 2004)

Congratulations! For getting the answer.

I will be sending your prize, a Smartie tube lid with the letter 'I' on it through the  PM system as soon as I can figure out how to attach it.


----------



## polymorphikos (May 1, 2004)

The question now arises of who is to ask a question - me or Dwndrgn? I'm nice, so you can, but beware the dark madness that comes from ill-contemplated acceptance of a gift of the shadow-lord of...*EVIL KITTIES!!!!!* (cue Wagner, smoke and pyrotechnics).

I have far too much free time.


----------



## Elohim is plural (May 2, 2004)

car!!!
damn, 
i love this thread
...game on!!!
EIP


----------



## polymorphikos (May 5, 2004)

If none other, then I shall it be.

In which story is Conan crucified?


----------



## Brian G Turner (May 5, 2004)

The Destroyer...

 ...or are you talking about the books?


----------



## Dead Riverdragon (May 5, 2004)

I can't remember the written story in which it happened, but on film he was crucified in The Barbarian


----------



## Brian G Turner (May 5, 2004)

Whoops! That that is a most insulting mistake!! Indeed, it was the Barbarian - how could I have mistaken it for the trashy followup? 

 I guess you get to have another go, as you answered yourself.


----------



## polymorphikos (May 6, 2004)

Talking about the books. Sorry. I should have been more specific.


----------



## Brian G Turner (May 6, 2004)

Whoops - my bad!


----------



## polymorphikos (May 10, 2004)

It was A Witch Shall Be Born. Next question, Dwndrgn.


----------



## Dead Riverdragon (May 13, 2004)

Crap! I just got home to my Conan supply and was about to post the answer, and I find we gave up...ho hum


----------



## dwndrgn (May 13, 2004)

Someone else needs to ask a question as I've been working two jobs for the past week and am temporarily without the use of my mind


----------



## polymorphikos (May 14, 2004)

Name the Vala with the horn who acted as a huntsman of darkness and rode a shiny horse.


----------



## Brian G Turner (May 14, 2004)

In what??


----------



## polymorphikos (May 15, 2004)

To my knowledge, there was only one author who wrote of Valar, and so I am referring to the Silmarillion. Sorry.


----------



## Brian G Turner (May 15, 2004)

Aah! Sorry! I thought you were referring to an earlier post, so I was asking for context. 

 Post another question, quickly.


----------



## polymorphikos (May 16, 2004)

Um, okay then...
Name the dolphin-thing that rides on a person and is too smart for its own good in Broan Aldiss's "Hot House" (Species or personal name. Either is acceptable).


----------



## dwndrgn (May 26, 2004)

I've got no clue.  Have you any hints for a poor fool?


----------



## polymorphikos (May 26, 2004)

Starts with an S and has two syllables. Second part is "Ye", and one of the catchy-carry kind. If you don't get it then feel free to ask one, as all my questions go bunk.


----------



## dwndrgn (May 26, 2004)

Nope, no help at all.  Someone else might get it so I'll hold off on posting another question just yet.  It is probably because I've never read any of Brian Aldiss' works.


----------



## polymorphikos (May 26, 2004)

That may have something to do with it.


----------

